# Triticale hay??



## 53superM (Oct 29, 2015)

thinking of reseeding my hay feilds. was messing around on craigslist and saw an ad for triticlae round bales. that got me thinking. haven't heard much about triticale. i'm not sure how it will preform here in NE Ohio. was hoping for some input from someone with more expericence with this.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You're making dry hay or balage?


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We switched from oats to triticale as a cover crop when seeding new alfalfa in SE Iowa. Felt we got a little better tonnage and protein. As a dairy, we usually chopped it, but ocassionally baled as dry hay or baleage. Made good feed either way.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I put up several 1000 4x4x8 bales each season , makes nice cow hay . We try to plant beardless if possible.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think you could get it dry in northeast Ohio. Makes nice baleage or silage.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I thought triticale was something you planted in the fall? I'm in MD, would that be a spring time planting thing here and how's it compare to oats for balage as far as the cost per acre to get a good stand?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

What are the growing conditions for Triticale? We have a spot in the middle of our field where the alfalfa is getting drowned out by all of the sub surface water. You go about 2' down and you hit water. It would help us immensely if the ditch company would line the canal, but I don't see that happening any time soon. The Neighbor bought the materials for them to do it above him, but I guess they don't have the money to put it in. I am thinking that we need to plant a different crop in that location. I hate to replant alfalfa to see it get drowned out by all that underground water.


----------

